# New Art From DMAC



## DMAC (Feb 23, 2007)

It's been a little while since I've posted anything here.  I've been very busy between private commissions and work for Green Ronin's Mutants & Masterminds sourcebooks.  Keep an eye out for my work in _Instant Superheroes_ (recently released in PDF, coming soon in print) and the upcoming _Hero High_.

Here's a private commission I did around the holidays of a drow and his giant scorpion pal in the middle of the Xen'drik jungle from the Eberron campaign setting:







Roven Locke, my character from the Savage Tide adventure path running in Dungeon/Dragon right now:






I picked up World of Warcraft a couple of weeks ago and have started playing as Radhoof, Tauren Warrior (currently lvl. 17).  I did a little pencil portrait the other night:


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice stuff as always, Darren!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Feb 27, 2007)

Seconded.  Very cool as always.  I think you have a great eye for character.

Game ON!


----------



## HugeOgre (Mar 3, 2007)

Love your work DMAC


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Mar 3, 2007)

Great work. All three are awesome.


Bastion


----------



## DMAC (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I'll have to see if I can share some of the new Mutants & Masterminds stuff once the books hit the shelves.

I did get permission to post some of the pieces I did for the Golden Age sourcebook which came out back in the fall.  Here's a mystic hero.  I actually took my inspiration for his look from Mickey Mouse in The Sorcerer's Apprentice segment from Fantasia.


----------



## Acquana (Mar 5, 2007)

DMAC said:
			
		

> I actually took my inspiration for his look from Mickey Mouse in The Sorcerer's Apprentice segment from Fantasia.




Ah ha ha!   That's awesome.  More than that, I see some serious Kirby reference here.  Nice call.


----------



## punkorange (Mar 6, 2007)

I have to say, I always enjoy checking out your stuff.  Excellent as always.


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul (Mar 15, 2007)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Emirikol (Mar 18, 2007)

Great stuff.

jh


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey DMAC,

That is great work! I missed seeing your art. I realy enjoy your stuff. You Warforges were the basis of some NPC in a game I never got to play. Still, they were inspirational!

Hope to see more soon.


----------



## earthbinder (Mar 19, 2007)

im sure its illegal for one man to have soo much talent 

beautiful pictures (love the WF druid)


----------



## DMAC (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Finally finished up some extra pieces for Hero High this weekend so I can get back to drawing for my own amusement again for a while. 

I started playing with these Golden Age characters again.  They're from the free tie-in adventure Green Ronin posted on their site when the book came out:

Invisible Agent





Doctor X


----------



## Xyanthon (Mar 20, 2007)

As always, your your is awesome!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 20, 2007)

Holy Shnike! Brilliant pieces. They totaly blow me out of my element.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Mar 20, 2007)

*Are you up for commision?*

Great art DMAC.

We are actually looking for artists to do art for our Campaign Setting.

Wondering what the charges might be  ?

Just to get you familiar with our site, here is a link.  

http://home.austarnet.com.au/connors1/

On the home page are contact details.

If you could email me some prices, such as what would the cost of the drow and his scorpion be if it were done for someone else, that would be great.

Keep up the great work.

Cheers, Connors


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul (Apr 18, 2007)

Professional and brilliant work.

Mortimer


----------

